# Modern Arnis stickers?



## K Williams (Jul 13, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find Modern Arnis stickers...?


----------



## bloodwood (Jul 13, 2003)

Modern Arnis advertising stuff is hard to come by. You could try the people that do computer generated lettering for trucks and signs. You can give them clip art or graphics and they'll make whatever you want. The cost is also reasonable.

bloodwood


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2003)

so what are u using them for and how big are they going to be


----------



## K Williams (Jul 16, 2003)

I was thinking of a round sticker about the size of a Modern Arnis patch. I won't be using them for anything, because it seems that there aren't any available...


----------

